
Vivaldi browser v1.10 released, with docked dev tools and new Startpage options - gaellelo
https://vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-powers-up-the-start-page-and-adds-docked-dev-tools/
======
yamaneko
I have just tried Vivaldi for the first time and loved its features. Page
tiling I tried with an extension in Chrome, but this one brings to a whole new
level.

Taking notes related to pages is something I always wanted while browsing.
This one is great because you are also able to attach screenshots/files.

Tab stacking: cool new way to group and organize my tabs by context.

And it comes with other useful extensions natively, like screenshots and
adblocker. I'll try it for awhile and see how it goes.

If it was open-source, it would be perfect. I wouldn't want to be left in the
cold if the project fails...

------
pvdebbe
The only thing unique to Firefox that I really miss about in other browsers is
the ability to zoom text only and leave images untouched. It will break
layouts but I prefer my pictures crisp. I wish any other browser implemented
it but no such luck.

It could be implemented as simply as having site/tab specific minimum text
size option that could be bound to ctrl+mouse wheel.

~~~
jonmccull
Vivaldi has a setting for limiting the minimum font size under Settings >
Webpages > Fonts (screenshot:
[https://cl.ly/1h2N0Y3a3w0s](https://cl.ly/1h2N0Y3a3w0s)).

Is that what you mean? You can set the font to max 24pt (on macOS anyway) and
images are untouched.

~~~
pvdebbe
Yes, but site specific and so that I can adjust it on the fly. Sometimes I
read in poor light and posture, needing larger text, sometimes I go for
default sizes. Just like scaling on the fly but for the minimum font size.
It's like Firefox is able to operate... for now.

------
jonmccull
Love how many fixes and features get squeezed into each Vivaldi release (8 new
features and 80+ bug fixes this time!).

------
superanna
With docked dev tools, finally I can use it my default browser! Thank you
V-team

